# How can i get from Firenze Rifredi Station to city centerand back!



## aris3333 (Dec 17, 2011)

Dear all ,hi!
Me and my wife travel from Bologna to Florence for a day , we arrive at Firenze Rifredi station and we will like to know how we can get (as near as posible to) the tourist center from  the station 
if we are going to use the bus , which number? where can we buy the tickets ?from where is leaving the station? how often?
If we are going to us the city train/ which one? where we can buy the tickets? from where is leaving the station?
and how much a taxi will cost to the center?
thank you for your time!
see you in Florence!!!


----------



## Lourdes (Dec 18, 2011)

The BEST way to get downtown as soon as your train arrives into Rifredi would be by train. Although I don't understand why it would end there... it could just be making a stop and continuing on to the SMN train station as its final destination in Florence. So if you have to get off in Rifredi, catch another train to SMN, it would take less than 5 minutes to get there and from there you are walking distance from all of the main sights downton!! Trains stop often heading to SMN so you don't have to worry about which one to catch.
Just double-check that your train ride actually ends in Rifredi because generally all trains from Bologna go into SMN.
If you wanted to catch a cab, the fare will likely be 10-12 euro.... you aren't far from the center, but that area has a lot of traffic... and cabs have time meters.

Have fun in Florence!


----------



## aris3333 (Dec 19, 2011)

*thank you for your reply!*

thank you very much for your reply , very kind of you 
ok , we will use the slow train which 3 times cheaper than the fast train both ways ,
the slow train stop in Rifredi st, 
you think we can get of the train before the last stop so it will be closer to the city center?
if we stay in the train , we will try to get a train to smn station from firenze Rifredi which is closer right?
tickets and direction will be on train station?
how about orange buses? which one go to city center from Firenze Rifredi station?ticket can be bought othe buses ? 

chris vasiliades


----------



## Lourdes (Dec 19, 2011)

Ciao Chris,

I see some of the InterCity trains do indeed stop at Rifredi and not reach SMN. No matter! Buses and taxis go into traffic so the faster way is still to take the train. Have you bought your tickets yet? You don't have to.... you can wait and get them once you're in Bologna. You buy them at the station, the slow/regional trains don't have assigned seating so there is no need to book ahead of time.
When you buy your ticket to Firenze Rifredi, at the same time, at the train station ask the teller to make sure the train ends in Rifredi and if so, ask to buy the ticket *from Rifredi* into *Santa Maria Novella*! That way you don't have to go from the tracks down into the station to buy your ticket, you'll already have it in your hand. I've checked on trenitalia.com and there are trains between Rifredi and SMN every 10-15 minutes throughout the day.
SMN is the central train station in Florence, *Rifredi *is the first station out in the direction of Prato and then after that it splits between west and north lines. So if your train does not END in Rifredi, it is likely headed to SMN or to _Campo di Marte_ (that is the second train station from SMN but leaving to the east and south out of Florence - for example, you'd pass it on your way if you were then headed down to Rome).
If you want to try the buses, the orange ATAF buses have slowly changed colors to white/dark purple 
You can buy tickets on the bus but they cost a little bit more. All newspaper agents and tobacco shops sell bus tickets, buy them there before getting on the bus and save a few cents that way. 
Regional train and bus tickets in Italy are sold without a date on them - so you NEED TO STAMP them before getting on the train and as soon as you get on the bus to show you've "validated" them and are using them at that point. If caught with a ticket but no stamp on them, they think you're trying to reuse the ticket and will be fined! So definitely remember to stamp them - at the train station, look for yellow boxes in the station before the tracks - you'll see everyone else stamping them, so just follow their lead! 

Hope you have a great time in Bologna and Florence! Where else are you headed to during your trip in Italy? Are you coming soon or in a few months time?


----------

